# CD30 MP3 Mod Blaupunkt



## gato16 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hola quería ponerle una entrada auxiliar a este modelo que no trae aux de serie y he encontrado este esquema a ver si alguien me pudiera ayudar a interpretarlo porque esta en rumano y no entiendo bien donde hay que soldar cada cable, dejo las fuentes traducidas con google :
http://www.flickr.com/photos/30671072@N03/4815160238/in/set-72157624550286290/
http://www.astraforum.ro/forums/t/36667.aspx?PageIndex=1 De aquí lo he sacado todo.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/30671072@N03/sets/72157624550286290/ esta son las fotos de todo el montaje.
No entiendo muy bien que cables suelda en la placa porque en la foto me sale uno negro que supongo que corresponde al cable que viene de jack 3,5 hembra pero sale también uno rojo y uno amarillo que no me quedan muy claro ademas de un par de puentes.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/30671072@N03/4814537719/in/set-72157624550286290/lightbox/




 este el vídeo para que veáis el resultado final.

A ver si alguien fuera tan amable de arrojarme algo de luz un abrazoo y un saludo enorme.
Manual, mi modelo exacto es, Opel CD 30 MP3 / 7 643 103 317: http://havver.velemer.hu/havver/files/opel-cd-30-mp3.pdf
Mas info, la mia es la de los 6 botones: http://havver.velemer.hu/havver/node/7


----------



## gato16 (Jun 12, 2012)

Quizás este tema no va aqui corrijan me si me equivoco y perdonad. Por cierto soy de Sevilla por si me pudieran decir a donde dirigirme cerca de aqui para poder solucionarlo gracias.


----------



## tiago (Jun 12, 2012)

*gato16*

Dejo aquí tu tema que creo que es mas apropiado.

Saludos.


----------



## jmgm (Jun 12, 2012)

por lo que veo en la foto hay que cortar dos pistas(lineas blancas),unir el pin 1 a la resistencia(linea roja) y soldar tres cables al jack de entrada(verde=canal izquierdo,naranja=canal derecho y azul=masa). Yo hasta ahi lo tengo claro,no se tu,pero donde conectas el interruptor? he traducido el texto de color amarillo y dice esto:trevuie interruptor de activacion de entrada de linea hizo un puente entre TEL MUTE (el zocalo)y la vivienda. Aqui es donde me pierdo,es esto lo que te pasa a ti?


----------



## gato16 (Jun 12, 2012)

jmgm dijo:


> por lo que veo en la foto hay que cortar dos pistas(lineas blancas),unir el pin 1 a la resistencia(linea roja) y soldar tres cables al jack de entrada(verde=canal izquierdo,naranja=canal derecho y azul=masa). Yo hasta ahi lo tengo claro,no se tu,pero donde conectas el interruptor? he traducido el texto de color amarillo y dice esto:trevuie interruptor de activacion de entrada de linea hizo un puente entre TEL MUTE (el zocalo)y la vivienda. Aqui es donde me pierdo,es esto lo que te pasa a ti?


Yo al principio lo interprete exactamente igual que tu pero cuando vi esta foto http://www.flickr.com/photos/30671072@N03/4814537719/in/set-72157624550286290/lightbox/ me volvio un poco loco xq solo el cable negro que aparece ya tiene 3 cables uno de masa que supongo que ira conectado a donde pone ground en azul otro que corresponderia al canal derecho ( que en la foto sale como naranja) y otro que seria canal izquierdo( que en la foto sale como verde) pero si amplias la foto sale un cable amarrillo que creo que lo saca de puentear la salida de detras que pone tel/mute y l rojo que corresponde al interruptor que es un cable que supongo que traera 12v para que cuando lo activas salte el auxiliar pero lo que no me queda claro es donde conecta el rojo y el amarillo y si amplias bien parece como si de las pistas que corta tirara un puente hacia otro sitio pero tampoco se donde. Hasta hay he descifrado yo jajaaja, aver si entre todos resolvemos el puzle.
A por si alguien saca algo en claro de ai, cuelgo tambien el esquema de la radio en el primer post.


----------



## jmgm (Jun 13, 2012)

un puzzle algo complicado,tambien me esta volviendo loco,je je. yo lo que veo son tres cables(negro,amarillo y rojo) soldados cerca del integrado,luego en la foto donde esta el jack,del mismo sale un cable apantallado(verde,rojo y maya) y del pulsador o interruptor salen un rojo y un negro,nada me coincide asi que mi conclusion es:1- salen tres cablecitos(amarillo,rojo y negro) del casset porque soldar un cable apantallado en las pistas tan pequeñas seria dificil,asi que creo que amarillo(desde el integrado)=verde(jack),rojo(desde el integrado)=rojo(jack) y negro(desde el integrado)=maya(jack),osea que esos cablecitos son los de entrada R y L. 2-lo del interruptor es lo que me moquea,creo que como dices tu,puentea el cable de mute de detras con +12v que pueden venir del cable rojo de detras. yo he instalado cientos de casset pero nunca les he conectado el cable de tel o mute,no se si ese cable tiene 12v(como el cable azul de POWER ANT que se conecta a los amplificadores) o si hay que conectarlo a 12v


----------



## gato16 (Jun 13, 2012)

Tienes razon el cable negro que asu vez se divide en rojo(canal derecho) verde(canal izquierdo) y el apantallado que haria de tierra pero no tiene donde ponerlo aunque yo me lo traeria al chasis de la radio por ejemplo no? luego me queda un par de dudas esta claro que segun esta foto http://www.flickr.com/photos/30671072@N03/4815160238/in/set-72157624550286290/lightbox/ el tio hace un puente desde el pin 1 a la resistencia, hasta hay creo que lo tenemos ya yujuuu!!. Ahora aver el rojo de esta foto; http://www.flickr.com/photos/30671072@N03/4814537719/in/set-72157624550286290/lightbox/ parece como si lo uniera con el puente que tira del primer corte del esquema de la primera foto y el amarillo creo que lo une con el puente que tira en el segundo corte que creo que a su vez lo saca de la parte trasera de la radio es decir segun esto http://havver.velemer.hu/havver/node/7 de donde pone TEL/MUTE puedo estar en lo cierto? ahh se me olvidaba el rojo seria el que trae 12v que asu vez es el que va conectado al interuptor porque como ves en el video para que salte la entra auxiliar hay que pulsarlo asi que seguramente el interuptor lo que hace es claro esta darle corriente y cortala para poder usar el aux. 
Que opinas lo pruebo asi? podria joder el radio o si veo que so sale y lo dejo como estaba se queda todo bien jajaja. Un abrazo y perdona por el tocho.
P.D. para que salte el aux es necesario mandarle corriente a donde pone tel/mute creoo ajaja


----------



## jmgm (Jun 16, 2012)

gato16 dijo:


> Tienes razon el cable negro que asu vez se divide en rojo(canal derecho) verde(canal izquierdo) y el apantallado que haria de tierra pero no tiene donde ponerlo aunque yo me lo traeria al chasis de la radio por ejemplo no? luego me queda un par de dudas esta claro que segun esta foto http://www.flickr.com/photos/30671072@N03/4815160238/in/set-72157624550286290/lightbox/ el tio hace un puente desde el pin 1 a la resistencia, hasta hay creo que lo tenemos ya yujuuu!!. Ahora aver el rojo de esta foto; http://www.flickr.com/photos/30671072@N03/4814537719/in/set-72157624550286290/lightbox/ parece como si lo uniera con el puente que tira del primer corte del esquema de la primera foto y el amarillo creo que lo une con el puente que tira en el segundo corte que creo que a su vez lo saca de la parte trasera de la radio es decir segun esto http://havver.velemer.hu/havver/node/7 de donde pone TEL/MUTE puedo estar en lo cierto? ahh se me olvidaba el rojo seria el que trae 12v que asu vez es el que va conectado al interuptor porque como ves en el video para que salte la entra auxiliar hay que pulsarlo asi que seguramente el interuptor lo que hace es claro esta darle corriente y cortala para poder usar el aux.
> Que opinas lo pruebo asi? podria joder el radio o si veo que so sale y lo dejo como estaba se queda todo bien jajaja. Un abrazo y perdona por el tocho.
> P.D. para que salte el aux es necesario mandarle corriente a donde pone tel/mute creoo ajaja


pruebalo asi pero primero prueba lo del interruptor que puede ser lo que pueda joder algo ya que este es quien va a gobernar tension,si una vez probado y notas que no echa humo ni huele a semiconductor quemado,adelante.un abrazo y nada que perdonar,je je.


----------

